# Central CA EMERGENCY



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Contact: Kim Thompson
Telephone: 530-343-7917
E-mail: [email protected] buttehumane. org

Today, Butte Humane Society received word that a Central
California high- kill shelter will be euthanizing its entire
population (about 100 dogs and 50 cats) when they switch shelter
facilities on March 1. We are organizing a rescue effort to save as
many animals as possible.Please distribute the attached press
release to help us find foster homes for these poor animals.

Central California Shelter to Euthanize Entire Population By March 7

Butte Humane Society is organizing a rescue effort for at least
150 animals slated for euthanasia at a Central California shelter.
The high-kill shelter, who asked to remain anonymous, is moving to a
new facility on March 1 and has decided to euthanize the entire
shelter population - about 100 dogs and 50 cats - so that no possible
disease will be brought into the new facility. No major infectious
diseases are known to be within the population, though a few dogs
have bordetella (kennel cough) which is easily treatable with
antibiotics. The shelter's staff will be vacating the old facility
and moving to the new facility on March 1, and will be allowing their
volunteers to run the old facility for the rest of that week, until
March 7. The shelter's volunteers are desperately scrambling to place
the animals in permanent or temporary home e s, and are willing to
transport the animals to other shelters, rescue groups, and foster
homes.

Butte Humane Society has agreed to take as many animals as
space permits and is working to find foster homes in our community.
If you can provide a temporary home for one or more of these animals,
please contact the shelter at 530-343-7917 or e-mail [email protected]
buttehumane. org. You will be required to complete a foster volunteer
application and verify that any pets you own have
current vaccinations . BHS will provide any necessary medication and
can provide food and other supplies for their care. These animals
will need to be fostered for at least one week to ensure they are
healthy and ready for adoption, and as space opens up in our shelter
we will take in the animals and place them up for adoption. If foster
parents can care for the animals on a more long-term basis, BHS will
work to adopt out animals directly from the foster homes.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Jesus, how can they do this legally? Absolutely insane.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 25 2009, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734403


> Jesus, how can they do this legally? Absolutely insane.[/B]


I know. Are they serious?! 

All those poor cats and dogs. I can just cry thinking about it. I wish I was on the other side of the US.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG.... this is unbelievable! 
I'll cross post to as many sites as I can!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's the Central CA Shelter's website:
http://www.ccspca.com/


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This is a shameless travesty. I'm too far away to do anything except hope and pray they find homes for all of the little ones.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Just disgusting - I'm speechless! :thmbdn:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ok this is right by me (Fresno) What can I do? I'm not sure if I can foster because I have puppies here that havent' finished all their vaccinations.

Do you know where the shelter is at?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 25 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734441


> ok this is right by me (Fresno) What can I do? I'm not sure if I can foster because I have puppies here that havent' finished all their vaccinations.
> 
> Do you know where the shelter is at?[/B]



Here is a map.

http://www.ccspca.com/contact_us.html


I guess I'd check with them and find out what they have for small dogs.... If we can help a little with placing the small dogs, I would feel good.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll donate money but not to those sob's, if NMR takes in some of these guys I'll happily donate to them but not that so-called shelter.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

OMG. Breaks my heart.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm about 3 hours from there. Not far at all. I can't keep any here for more then a couple days because I'm renting, but if I can help with transport or anything of that nature, please, please ask. I'm just horrified that they could do this.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How sad, this breaks my heart. 
What kind of person makes a decision like this and how do they live with it?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Sometimes I wonder how I can stand to live in this world. :smcry:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm crying right now, I can't believe that anyone would think this is okay! 

Here's a link to the Butte Humane Society. I just made a donation as I can't help with fostering.

Josie says: I'm okay with not having new toys for a year if it means that my furry friends get to live! I don't even care if my toy budget goes to help C-A-T-S.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

OMG!!! I just saw this post. What is happening? I went to their site & sent a protest email. Just a drop in the bucket but I've always had a hard time being quiet. How could the decision makers be so cruel? How could they expect the new place to be disease free when by the very nature of their business they are always taking in unknown animals? Haven't they ever heard of isolation?
Sorry, just had to vent. Things like this need to be publicized.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

They just did siomething like that here in minneapolis. The HS raided a Puppy Mills and took 150 dogs and cats. "Animal Ark" said they would find homes for all of them. It was on the news and really uplifting......UNTIL....for NO KNOWN reason the HS euthnized all of them the next day. No explanations....makes me ill :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------

